# My latest rescue



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2014)

I received a call from a fellow up in Washington who wanted to find a new home for his tortoise. He and his wife were retired and living in on a property and a house too large for just the two of them, and were going to be looking for a smaller home.

25 years ago they were given two hatchling desert tortoises (I'm unclear as to where the hatchlings came from). They raised the two tortoises for 10 years or so and then one day someone stole the male of the pair. A short while after the theft the fellow read the following two newspaper articles:





He called the gal mentioned in the article and explained that the tortoise was his and stolen from his yard, but the lady was adamant that the tortoise was to be returned to the California desert and she wouldn't give it back to him. According to one of the articles, they at least found a home to give the tortoise to and didn't just release him into the desert. The lady was not forthcoming.

So, that left him with the female, which he brought to me just now:





Sorry for the duplicates. I guess when you type words between the inserts then click "insert every image as a full image" it puts ALL of the images in even though its already in. Oh good. I think I was able to delete the duplicate pictures.


----------



## pam (May 12, 2014)

Beautiful tort


----------



## dmmj (May 12, 2014)

She's perty, gosh.
Nice save.


----------



## kathyth (May 12, 2014)

Great rescue! My favorite species.
Good looking girl.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 12, 2014)

My favorite too, Kathy.
It's beautiful Yvonne, but it's color suggests to me that she spent most of her time in the house. She's still got that brown on her scutes...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 12, 2014)

Why can't I find a tortoise like that? It is easier, I'll admit just to" find " one or more at my sisters...lol


----------



## bouaboua (May 12, 2014)

Yeah.......

Never "Found" and Torts ever. 

How nice it is for her to be that much closer from "home".


----------



## Ida (Jul 15, 2014)

Awesome looking


----------



## Grady1968 (Sep 10, 2014)

So glad u recued it male or female???


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 10, 2014)

She's female.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## TriciaStringer (Sep 19, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I received a call from a fellow up in Washington who wanted to find a new home for his tortoise. He and his wife were retired and living in on a property and a house too large for just the two of them, and were going to be looking for a smaller home.
> 
> 25 years ago they were given two hatchling desert tortoises (I'm unclear as to where the hatchlings came from). They raised the two tortoises for 10 years or so and then one day someone stole the male of the pair. A short while after the theft the fellow read the following two newspaper articles:
> 
> ...


So pretty! Very interesting story. I love telling people how I got each of mine.


----------

